# Ryan's SS1100 (Blue Note, Bluebank, & Bewitched) Backyard Reno



## Ryanmorales88 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

This is going to be more of a progress day by day journal. If anyone is interested in more details, I can definitely answer some questions or add to my overall journal. As mentioned in the subject I used Seed Super Stores SS1100 which as of now is Blue Note, Bluebank, & Bewitched. My first sign of germination was at day 6. I did have peat moss as you can tell in some areas, but we had a pretty big storm that washed most of it away.

Alright, so I think it is only right to show you what I was working with before hand. This video below is after the huge maple trees were taken out which was causing tons of shade and tons of moss. Backyard is roughly 5,000 sq ft.










So to get my lawn to a somewhat flat level and able to be seeded, I basically worked my tail off all summer long during COVID quarantine to remove rocks, kill what was there, bring in new dirt etc, etc... the list goes on and on. If you want more details just let me know....

One day before seed down I did apply RGS, Microgreene, Air8, Humic12, and tenacity. As for seed down I applied 2lbs per 1,000 sq ft of SS1100 bluegrass being a total of 10lbs for my backyard. Raked it in, applied peat moss and rolled it in at each step as best I could with the rain coming at the worst time.

Seed down was on Sunday 08/16/2020 which I finished around 4pm.

Day 3 - 08/20/20







Day 4 - 08/2020







Day 5 - 08/21/20 - Whoops, I forgot to take pictures this day!

Day 6 - 08/22/20







Day 7 - 08/23/20







Day 8 - 08/24/20 - I overseeded at 1 lb per 1,000 sq ft because of a storm we had.







Day 9 - 08/25/20







Day 10 - 08/26/20







Day 11 - 08/27/20







Day 12 - 08/28/20


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Looks great! Nice work and what a difference without that tree.


----------



## Ryanmorales88 (Apr 30, 2020)

Day 13







Day 14







Day 15







Day 16







Day 17


----------

